# Nos Sekonda



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There are often (with good reason) moans on the forum about ebay but this arrived this morning after the seller received my cheque yesterday, talk about good service, although admittedly I have had dealings with him before









Anyway I wanted one of these when they were available new but never got round to buying one and am well pleased with it, exactly as described NOS, it even had the original price sticker on the back (see second photo)









*Sekonda Automatic, Slava cal2427, 27 Jewels (Double Spring)*


















Anybody know what benefit there is to having two springs?


















BTW it cost me somewhat less then the sticker price


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Excellent find Mac, question is are you going to leave the sticker on the case back


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Those Sunburst Sekonda's are great, at one point I had 7, I was getting obsessed









I think all mine came from the same seller, was yours from a guy in Cornwall?

I love the dial design and the 70's hands, they also have a long, long power reserve.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys











PhilM said:


> Excellent find Mac, question is are you going to leave the sticker on the case back


Silly person


















MarkF said:


> Those Sunburst Sekonda's are great, at one point I had 7, I was getting obsessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it came from the same guy who I got the Citizen `7` (which BTW could easliy pass for NOS) in Gloucester


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely watch Mac, well done.

(If you ever decide to sell it, give me a shout.)

Cheers

Dave


----------

